# Got a big gal in



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

She's an adult female Golden Eagle, came in with a bad GI infection and some missing tail & primary feathers, close to starvation. Probably had been down on the ground for a while with the cayotes/dogs ragging on her. She's OK now, feathers are coming back in and she's eating mousecycles, now all she has to do is show us she can hunt live mice and she will be ready to go out again.

NAB 

She's a big gal - about a 6 ft. wingspan


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Live mice? I thought they ate fish more than any thing else.
Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She is gorgeous!!!!!

How much does she weigh?

Do you give this species probiotics when they recover as we do with pigeons?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*She got Baytril*

to get her over the GI infection, along with fresh sliced liver & crushed calcium supplement. No special probiotics though, now she is on mousecycles until we are sure she can hunt the real live ones. It's Bald Eagles that are big on fishing, these guys are mostly small mammals and the occasional snake or lizard. During very hard times they will go after a Red-Tailed Hawk or Falcon or other smaller predator birds, but that is pretty rare. Pigeons are a little to fast for these guys as are Blue jays etc.

NAb


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS for posting, Nab!

She is magnificent!!

SENDING ALL OUR BEST!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the pic and info.

Reti


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

6 ft wing span............ she sure is a big lady  Thanks for posting


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She's Beautiful! Thank you for sharing her


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

She sure is a beauty! Can't wait to see what you'll get in next!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a gorgeous bird! The locals are so fortunate to have you supporting them!


----------

